# The Time Machine by H.G. Wells - A Review by Adam Reyher



## AdamR (Jan 4, 2004)

The Time Machine by H.G. Wells
A Review by Adam Reyher

From one of history's greatest authors comes a classic and popular novel of adventure, action, and love. 

When the unnamed character ("The Time Traveler") invents a machine that can transport any object or person that sits in the embedded passenger seat through time itself, he is eager to show this machine to a select group of friends and peers. But when he tells them of it, and even show’s them a miniature model that disappears before their eyes, they disbelieve him and shove it off as a “magic trick.”

But The Time Traveler doesn’t care. He decides to test is machine in person for the first time. At first, he only travels a few minutes into the future, and notices that in mere seconds almost the entire day had passed. He pushed the control lever forward harder and he sped up his speed. Hours became days, days became months, and months became years.

When he arrives in the late 1900’s, he stops to see that there is a massive war going on. When a bomb lands, he barely gets back into the time machine and turn it on to save himself from becoming dust from the explosion of the bomb. He then finds himself completely engulfed in a large rock formation with no way to escape.

His only choice now is to keep going into the future until the rock erodes completely down. Because of this, he finds himself far, far into the future. The year is 802, 701 A.D. When he arrives, he discovers people who call themselves Eloi, who appear to live in perfect harmony with each other, but with no knowledge or technology at all. No one knows what a book is in this time. He also discovers more creatures in this futuristic world—the Morlocks. 

It appears as if the Eloi and the Morlocks are enemies of each other. The Eloi live above ground whereas the Morlocks live underground, and so have mutated into disgusting creatures that cannot stand light and only come above ground after dark. The Eloi are very frightened by the Morlocks and do not resist them at all, only flee.

The Time Traveler also meets a female Eloi named Weena who he becomes very fond of and bonds to. When he makes many discoveries about the earth’s past with her, he also makes one final discovery when he arrives back to where he left his Time Machine--it has been stolen by the Morlocks!


----------



## StoneGarden (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't know if you would say they are "enemies" per se.  Perhaps, chattle would be a better term for the Eloi.  

Just my two cents worth.


----------

